# Atlas Turntable Detail --> Flat Surface Mounted Turntables..(Professionally Looking).



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Atlas Turntable Detail --> Flat Surface Mounted Turntables..(Professionally Looking).*

Special Notes: [O] Scale..
Sorry but the "Instructions" only applies to [HO] & [N] Scale "Atlas" Turntables..
-BUT-
Many of the same "Instructions" can be also applied to [O] Scale Turntable..
You may want to (Optional) remove the outer turntable bridge, track support ring, to hide the rotating pattern..









Procedure: 
- A "Flat" mounted turntable procedure 
- Complete turntable indexing unit is mounted on the "Top" of the layout
- Make a "Professional" Looking Turntable..

Special Notes: 
You will be totally modifying the turntable unit..
The picture example shows the (x2) different scales [HO] and [N] turntable spacing..








=================================

Add A "Professional" Looking Turntable "Outer Wall"..
Procedures: (#1)
Hide away any "Unused" turntable "Indexing" locations..
Also hide away the open "Gaps" under the rotating "Disk" at the same locations..

Warning: (#1)
Not to use a solid "Permanent" procedure..(Like Plaster)..
Should always allow for any "Future" modifications and repairs..
--> Adding new turntable index locations..

Warning: (#2)
If you "Raise" the outer round wall to "High", it may/will "Interfere" with the locomotives operating "Heights"..

There are many (many) different types of procedures..
I have come up with easiest/cheapest procedures..
Also allows for "VERY" easy modifications..

Step: (#1)
Adding a top thin "Cover" over "All" of the indexing locations.. 
The required "Indexing" locations will be cut out "Latter"..
- Use a "Very Thin" layer card material (commercial package box)
- Place the turntable "Base" over the layer card material
- Use a "sharp" pencil
- Outline the "Outer" Dia. of the turntable (Red Ring)
- Also outline the "Gear Box" location of the turntable (Red Box)

Step: (#2)
- Remove the "rotating" disk from the turntable base
- Place it onto the layer card over the (Red Ring)
- Insure the "Same Gap" is "All" around the (Blue Ring)
- Outline the "Inner" Dia. with a "sharp" pencil

Step: (#3)
- Slowly cut out the "Outer" [Red] turntable "Base" size on the layer card
- The outer [Red] ring will be covered on the sides with scenary
- The square box will be removed
- Now cut of part of the [Red] box allowing for material to be trimmed "Off" later
- Cut into the "Inner" radius at (x2) locations at the [Red] box
- This will allow for easier cutting of inside hole
- The inner [Blue] ring will be 100% visible
- Carefully cut out the "Inner" radius [Blue]

Step: (#4)
- Slowly cut out the (x2) ends of the ring
- Match the (x2) ends to "cover" up the (x2) ugly screw terminals
- Insure that the "ring" sits flat onto the turntable wall
--> For now set aside the "Ring" for future "Painting".. 









=================================================

Hardware Required:
Use a "Plate Girder Bridge"..
Atlas has many "Custom" made units..
Again it is difficult to do definition "Searches"..
"Search" --> "Plate Girder Bridge" = many pages of parts are listed..(x11)..

[HO] Scale..
Around --> page #6 and page #7..
http://shop.atlasrr.com/search.aspx?SearchTerm=Plate+Girder+Bridge&EntityType=p&sort=0&ppagenum=6
http://shop.atlasrr.com/search.aspx?SearchTerm=Plate+Girder+Bridge&EntityType=p&sort=0&ppagenum=7
These are 9" (9.0") long..(9" Long x 2 1/2" Wide x 1" High)..
Atlas turntable rotating disk = (9") Dia.
--> "Only" require (x1) Bridge !!

[N] Scale..
Around --> page #9 and page #10..
http://shop.atlasrr.com/search.aspx?SearchTerm=Plate+Girder+Bridge&EntityType=p&sort=0&ppagenum=9
http://shop.atlasrr.com/search.aspx?SearchTerm=Plate+Girder+Bridge&EntityType=p&sort=0&ppagenum=10
These are 5" (5.0") long..(5" Long x 1-1/2" Wide x 5/8" High)..
Atlas turntable rotating disk = (7 1/2") Dia.
--> "Only" require (x1) Bridge !!
--> "Warning" require a "No-Name" Bridge for future "Special Modifications".. 

=========================

Build A "Plate Girder Turntable Bridge"..
[HO] Scale.. 
Cut out removing the "Existing" track on the (x1) bridge..
Leave a 1/4" inch "Wide Bottom Base" for gluing the girder side bottoms to the turntable face..
The turntable base = (9") Dia. and the bridge is (9.0") long..
--> For now set aside the (x2) girder sides for future "Assembly".. 

[N] Scale.. 
Cut out removing the "Existing" track on the (x1) bridge..
Leave a 1/8" inch "Wide Bottom Base" for gluing the girder side bottoms to the turntable face..
The turntable base = (7 1/2") Dia. and the bridge is "Only" (5.0") long..
Carefully cut the (x2) "Plate Girders" in "Half" (1/2)..
--> For now set aside the (x4) girder sides for future "Assembly".. 









=================================

Have A "Professional" Looking Motor Shed Floor..
[HO] scale "Only"..
Remove the "toy like" molded "Atlas" name from gear box cover plate..
WARNING: (Red Circle)
- Do "Not" remove or damage this "dimple"
- This is a "support" for an internal gear axle
Remove the "cover plate" from the turntable base..
Take a small extra fine "flat" file and "remove" the word "Atlas"..
Use extra fine sand paper to make the top "texture" the "same"
--> For now set aside the "Cover Plate" for future "Painting".. 









Have A "Professional" Looking Turntable Hiding Wire Connections..
Will Be "covering" up the (x2) turntable base ugly screw terminals..
Will be permanently mounting (x2) wires 6" inches long (minimum)
to the (x2) screw terminals (x2) "Black Wires"..
I would highly suggest to "solder tin" the wire ends
that are connected to the (x2) screw terminals..

Also make (x2) "Red Wires" for the "Indexing Motor"..
--> For now set aside the (x4) wires for future "Assembly".. 









Have A "Professional" Looking Turntable Hiding The Rotating Disk Markings..
Have a constant "Top Texture" to hide the "turntable rotation"..(Gravel Base)..
There is a "set" pattern on the "Original" turntable top viewing face..
Once the turntable rotates, the looking wooden planks will also rotate..
It will look like an "Old" record player is turning..
Will be painting the "Top" face of the "Rotating" disk..
Must paint the dark "Brown" plastic disk..(A New Color Base).. 
Will cover up the center track area, so there is a "Brown" color remaining "Between" turntable bridge..(Railway Ties)..
This will also protect the "Track" surfaces when painting..
Remove the "Brown" top disk from the turntable unit..
Turntable bridges are "Not" narrow, because in "Most" cases there is a "Walkway" on "Each Side".. 

[HO] Scale:
The [HO] scale "Girder Bridge" is 2 1/2" (2.50") Wide..
Lay masking tape (1 1/4") inch "Above" and "Below" the track "Center Line" onto the rotating disk..
Also cover up the (x2) ends of the disk..
--> For now set aside the "Rotating Disk" for future "Painting".. 

[N] Scale:
The [N] scale "Girder Bridge" is 1-1/2" (1.50") Wide
Lay masking tape (3/4") inch "Above" and "Below" the track "Center Line" onto the rotating disk..
Also cover up the (x2) ends of the disk..
--> For now set aside the "Rotating Disk" for future "Painting".. 

Highly recommend using "Green" painters "Masking Tape"..









=================================

Painting:
--> Required Parts: (All At The Same Time) 
--> Painting "Everything" --> "Very Light Grey" (Concrete Color)..
--> To have a more uniform "color"..

(#1) Paint Turntable Base and Gear Box Cover Plate..
Remove "Everything" from the turntable base..(Internal Gears and Top Rotating Disk)..
Screw down the (x2) terminal screws on the turntable base..
[HO] Scale:
- Remount the gear box "Cover Plate" to turntable base..
[N] Scale:
- Mount the gear box "Cover Plate" (With Mounted Motor) to turntable base..
- Be sure to "Cover Up" the whole motor drive system and (x2) wire terminals with "Masking Tape"..
Paint all the "Exterior Faces" (Top & Sides), also including the "Inside Walls".. 

(#2) Paint "Top" turntable "Custom Made" layer card "Ring" (Top Wall Cover) (Top Face, Inside Dia. Outside Dia.)... 
(#3) Paint turntable "Top" rotating disk (masking tape applied)..
(#4) Paint turntable "Side Edge" of rotating disk (around the outer edge) 
--> Allow (x24) hours for the "Paint" to fully dry..









Painting Required Part: (Motor Shed)
--> The "Shed" has a shiny plastic surface.. 
--> Paint and detail the turntable motor shed..
The side walls of the turntable "Shed" looks like a "Wooden" structure..
- Paint the (x4) walls to a desired color
- For added detail, paint the (x2) doors a "Different" color 
- Paint the roof top flat black (tar paper)

Painting Required Part: (Turntable Center Pin)
- Paint the "Top" of the Turntable Center Pin "Brown" to match the brown on the rotating disk.. 









Mount The Plate Girder Sides (Bridge) To Turntable "Top" Face..
[HO] Scale = (x2) Pcs..
[N] Scale = (x4) Pcs..

--> Highly "Recommend" using the "Correct Glue" [ABS] for this "Application".. 
--> All the plastic parts are made from "ABS"..
--> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=65049

Step: (#1)
- Slowly remove the "Masking Tape" from the "Top Disk"..

Step: (#2) [HO] Scale..
- Glue the (x2) plate girder sides into place, with the "Outer Edges" up to the "Light Grey" painted surfaces
- Maintain that the "Girder Bridge" is 2 1/2" (2.50") Wide..(Outside Width)
- Maintain that the "Girder Bridge" is centered and parallel to the "Track"
Step: (#2A) [N] Scale..
- Glue the (x4) plate girder sides into place, with the "Outer Edges" up to the "Light Grey" painted surfaces
- Maintain that the "Girder Bridge" is 1-1/2" (1.50") Wide..(Outside Width)
- Maintain that the "Girder Bridge" is centered and parallel to the "Track"
- There will be "Open" center gaps between the plate girders
- Use a straight edge (Ruler) to insure that the plate girders are all "Parallel" to each other 

Step: (#2B) [N] Scale..
- Required to fill in the (x2) open gaps, on each side of the turntable bridge
- Make (x2) custom made "Spacers" from very thin "Layer Card Cardboard", painted "Black"
- Glue the (x2) "Spacers" into place on the (x2) sides of the "Girder Bridge" 









Have a constant "Top Texture" to hide the "Turntable Rotation"..(Gravel Base)..

Scenery Required: (Track Ballast)
- Want [N] scale track ballast (The Smallest Size)
- Ballast is "No" longer sold in [Scale] sizes
- [N] = Fine, 0.010" - 0.033" (.032" = 1/32")
- [HO] = Medium, 0.033" - 0.050" (.047" = 
- [O] = Coarse, 0.050" - 0.0820" (.062" = 1/16")
Walthers Trains:
- Ballast-Fine Gray = P/N #785-75
- Ballast-Fine Light Gray = P/N #785-74
Woodland Scenics:
- Ballast-Fine Gray = P/N B75
- Ballast-Fine Light Gray = P/N B74

"Gray" for a "Dirty" looking turntable pit
"Light Gray" for a "Clean" looking turntable pit
I would recommend the "Light Gray" ballast to be almost the same color as the turntable walls..

Step: (#1)
- Require a lot of "Wood Glue" -OR- more expensive track ballast hobby glue
- Mix a 50/50 ratio of "Wood Glue" and "Water" together into a fine "Mist" spray bottle..
- Also require different small paint "Brush" sizes
Step: (#2)
- Apply an even coat of [100%] wood glue to the top required surfaces..(painted "Grey" surfaces)
Step: (#3)
- Now "Very" slowly apply the [Fine] ballast to the glued surfaces
- Maybe - try using a "Pepper Shaker" to apply the ballast "More" evenly
- Also try to avoid "Any" set patterns that will be noticed, when the turntable "Rotates"
Step: (#4)
- Use the fine "Mist" spray bottle "Glue" to glue down the remaining "Loose" ballast 
Step: (#5)
- Allow the glue to "Dry" for a long time (x24 Hours Minimum)
- Flip over the turntable round disk slowly shaking "Off" any "Loose" ballast
- Carefully "Remove" (not scratching the paint off) any "Ballast" that is glued to the "Sides" of the "Rotating Disk"









===========================================

Mounting The Turntable "Top" Wall Surface..
The turntable "Base" has (x4) permanent "Mounting Holes"
- (x2) at motor base
- (x2) around turntable base 
That "Must" be used to "Secure" the turntable base to the layout..
You will be "Covering" up (x2) mounting holes "A" and "B" holes that are "Countersunk" holes..
Measure and record the actual hole size dimensions, for "New" required mounting holes.. 
New (x2) mounting hole "Locations" will be drilled "Later"..

Step: (#1)
- Be sure to "Connect" the (x2) pre-made "Black" wires to the (x2) turntable terminals [Red Dots] 

Step: (#2) 
- The top "New" top wall (layer card) "Must" sit "Flat" onto the turntable base 
- Do any required adjustment cutting so the (layer card) sits "Flat"
- Apply a very thin "Glue" layer to "Every" top resting face onto the turntable base 
- Correctly place the "New" wall (layer card) into position
- Only the "Inside" dia. requires "Critical" location
- Do any "Correction" cutting of the "Inside" Dia. "After" the glue has "Dried" 
--> Allow (x24) hours for the glue to fully dry.. 
- Insure that the top "New" (layer card) wall does "NOT" protrude "Into" the turntable "Pit"
- Do any required cutting/trimming and touch up paint









Locating The "New" Turntable "Index" Locations..

Step: (#1) 
- Temporarily locate where the "Turntable" will be permanently "Located"
- Take in mind "Where" the "Turntable Shed" will be "Located"
- Carefully "Outline" the turntable base with a sharp "Pencil" not scatching "Off any paint 
- You must be 100% "Correct" what "Indexing" locations will be "Used" 
- Mark on the "Top" of the new wall, which "Indexing" locations will be used

Step: (#2) 
- Place the "Turntable" onto your work area (bench)
- Be sure to use a "Sharp" Exacto cutting blade
- Slowly cut out the top "New" wall (layer card) at the required "Indexing" locations
- Apply any required touch up paint

Step: (#3)
- Require to "Replace" the (x2) "Original" now covered up "Mounting Holes" 
- Pick (x2) open indexing locations "Farthest" apart from the "Indexing Motor Shed" 
- "Drill" and "Countersink" the (x2) "New" mounting holes

Step: (#4) 
- Insure that everything is 100% clean
--> Warning: Do Not Use Any Type Of Lubrication !!
- Fully re-assemble the turntable unit
- You can "Not" mount the "Indexing Motor" [HO] scale before the turntable is "Permanently" mounted 









=================================

Turntable "Mounting and Wiring"..
Step: (#1)
- "Permanently" mount the turntable base with the (x4) mounting screws
- Connect the (x2) pre-made "Red" wires to the (x2) indexing motor terminals
- "Permanently" mount the indexing motor with the (x2) mounting screws [HO] scale..

Step: (#2)
- Drill (x2) holes for the (x2) "Black" wires (Turntable Track Power) 
- Drill (x1) hole for the (x2) "Red" wires (Turntable Indexing Motor) 
- Feed the (x4) wires through the (x3) drilled holes 









=================================

Turntable "Adding Scenery"..
Presently there are "Side Openings" around the turntable base.. 
This procedure will "Hide" these "Unused Side Openings" around the turntable base.. 

Step: (#1)
- Glue (Hot Glue Gun) "Light" [Green] "Lichen" around the "Complete" turntable base
- Recommend using a "Natural Color" Woodland Scenics Lichen Light Green Mix (3 Quarts L167)
- This will "Hide" the "Side Openings" around the turntable base.. 
- This will also "Hide" the (x2) wires from the turntable base.. 








......


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Interesting. I would love to see a finished product.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Your instructions mention removing the rotating disk. How do you do this? The nut on the top takes some kind of square bit.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Rotating Disk"..*



hokie1525 said:


> Your instructions mention removing the rotating disk..
> How do you do this ?
> The nut on the top takes some kind of square bit..


Sorry but I am totally lost..
Atlas [N] Scale and Atlas [HO] Scale turntables do "Not" have a "Mounting Nut"..

Question:
Does your turntable [N] or [HO] Scale look this this picture ??









......


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

ED-RRR said:


> Sorry but I am totally lost..
> Atlas [N] Scale and Atlas [HO] Scale turntables do "Not" have a "Mounting Nut"..
> 
> Question:
> ...


Yes, that's what it looks like. I just don't know how to remove the rotating disk.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*"Square Nut" - Removale*



hokie1525 said:


> Yes, that's what it looks like. I just don't know how to remove the rotating disk.


What square nut are you talking about ??_:dunno:_
......


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

ED-RRR said:


> What square nut are you talking about ??_:dunno:_
> ......


Right in the center of the disk. Maybe it isn't a nut. I don't know, forget about the nut. If you know how to remove the disk I would appreciate some help.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Too Advanced For You !!*



hokie1525 said:


> Right in the center of the disk. Maybe it isn't a nut.
> I don't know, forget about the nut.
> If you know how to remove the disk I would appreciate some help.


You just lift "Up" the rotating disk..__
This project is for "Advanced" users and way over your head..
Sorry, but I am not going to reply to "Any" of your "Questions"_ _
......


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

ED-RRR said:


> You just lift "Up" the rotating disk..__
> This project is for "Advanced" users and way over your head..
> Sorry, but I am not going to reply to "Any" of your "Questions"_ _
> ......


The last time I tried to just "lift up", it wasn't that easy and I was afraid of breaking it. I don't know how the disk is attached to the unit exactly.

I don't know if you meant your response to be jokey, but I don't find the tone to be appropriate.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The square screw in the top of the deck can be removed with a jeweler's screwdriver inserted from corner to corner, 3/16" if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hokie1525 said:


> Interesting. I would love to see a finished product.


Me too.


----------

